# The pure calorie pill?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The pure calorie pill? Has it been invented yet? If not why so? I am sick of eating and would gladly just swallow a handful of calorie pills.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

It's called the "sugar cube". Lots of calories, not much else.

You won't actually survive more than a few weeks on a sugar cube diet, though, because your body needs quite a lot of other nutrients to survive.

-Ryan


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

well then mix them in with the capsules?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im sick of eating


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

How about drinking? There are a few all-liquid diets out there...

-Ryan


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have thought of this too but I imagine you cannot pack several 100gms of nutrients into a capsule and still have it resemble a capsule. Unless they find an innovative way to supply all the energy a body needs in a tiny capsule.. only then.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mabey slimfast would do the trick.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Blend your food. If you can't eat your food, go ahead and drink it.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't like eating either. It is a chore and I'd rather spend my time doing something else. I rarely look forward to a meal. I am considering moving towards a more liquid diet, but it seems to be costly. It is hard to gain weight with this outlook on eating, too.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Like ag was saying, the sheer bulk of nutrients your body needs would be impossible to supplement in a pill or tablet. Really, a sugar cube is about as calorie-dense as you can get, but even then it would lack protein, fat, fiber, and essential vitamins and nutrients. It would be a great idea if it were possible.



CoconutHolder said:


> Mabey slimfast would do the trick.


My advice would be to buy some Ensure (many generic brands are available), and possibly supplement further with some whey protein powder. Slim Fast has fewer calories and less fat, so it would more suitable for weight loss (hence "Slim Fast"). It's not a pill, but at least you won't need to do any chewing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I privately suggested the Irish Creme he likes. I can't think of anything with more calories to drink.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Do what I've done. Get a vegetable juicer and for protein, eat egg whites. Guaranteed to lose weight!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, calories take up space. You need some bulk in your diet to survive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Beggiatoa said:


> Do what I've done. Get a vegetable juicer and for protein, eat egg whites. Guaranteed to lose weight!


Okay, so I'll definately avoid that. :yes


----------



## notnoe (Dec 9, 2009)

*calorie pill*

The calorie, nutrition pill sounds good to me. I've been saying for years that they should make one. If I didn't HAVE to put real food in my mouth, I might could stop overeating!!


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

A pill is an interesting idea. As a skinny guy, who was never able to pack on meat, the pill would be a godsend. However I've learned to eat more the old fashion way. I plan meals and eat calorie dense food. Also 30% - 40% of my diet is milk, that makes consumption easier.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

i'd choose a nice big roast dinner or a full english breakfast over a pill any day, imo waiting for a meal is more of a chore haha


----------

